# Hapkido vs Injuries



## Brad Dunne (Oct 24, 2006)

An interesting thread on jumping, when to stop, has surfaced. This got me to thinking about not only jumping, but breakfalls and the like. This will be a two part question. Number 1) Do you feel that folks can/should continue Hapkido training if they can't or should not do breakfalls any longer? Now the second question, if you said yes they should continue, then how or what would you modify for them to continue their training?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 24, 2006)

Brad Dunne said:


> An interesting thread on jumping, when to stop, has surfaced. This got me to thinking about not only jumping, but breakfalls and the like. This will be a two part question. Number 1) Do you feel that folks can/should continue Hapkido training if they can't or should not do breakfalls any longer? Now the second question, if you said yes they should continue, then how or what would you modify for them to continue their training?


 
Well if you cannot take breakfall, rolls, etc. anymore you can still take people down.  This just requires that you have someone willing to take the falls for you.  I have several students that are in this position.  One is 81 years old and when I teach him I will show him what to do and then have him apply it on me.  He has been training for over six years with me and is fantastic at what he does.


----------



## Drac (Oct 24, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well if you cannot take breakfall, rolls, etc. anymore you can still take people down


 
Amen Brian...When Father Greek and I attend a seminar we will both go down a few times after that we will go to the point of dropping each other and stop..This growing old is a pain..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 24, 2006)

When I have an injury and cannot fall then that is definately the way to go.  No need to hurt yourself more.


----------



## Drac (Oct 24, 2006)

You outta see us after a Dan-Bong class..


----------



## zDom (Oct 25, 2006)

Brad Dunne said:


> Do you feel that folks can/should continue Hapkido training if they can't or should not do breakfalls any longer? Now the second question, if you said yes they should continue, then how or what would you modify for them to continue their training?



Yea, there are ways to work around for someone like that as mentioned above.

The modifications would be: they are not to fall or be used by a partner for "fits" as there is the risk of an unintentional throw (partner takes fit too far, loses control, drops them by accident).

This, of course, requires partnering them up with someone who is willing to be fitted/thrown without having a turn at fitting/throwing them back.

IMO, this is really only an option for someone who already has a vested interest in hapkido. That is, they have already been thrown in the past, which is kind of implied in the way you stated the scenario ("can't or should not do breakfalls *any longer*").

As for a new student who is unable to fall? Well, I would probably advise them to take another martial art that doesn't require breakfalling.

It is important in learning throws to experience being thrown, IMO, and not fair to other students to let someone new come in and throw them around without doing some falling of their own.

We have two students I worked out with for many years, one a brown belt and the other a red belt, who I would be quite willing to let throw me around without taking any falls for me because neither is able to fall anymore (one due to a back problem, the other due to a neck problem).

Even though they are unable to fall, I really wish they would come back -- they have so much invested and I would like to see them at least get chodan. What I would really like is for them to just continue on and work around not being able to fall. Sad to see them drop out like that


----------



## Drac (Oct 25, 2006)

zDom said:


> We have two students I worked out with for many years, one a brown belt and the other a red belt, who I would be quite willing to let throw me around without taking any falls for me because neither is able to fall anymore (one due to a back problem, the other due to a neck problem).
> 
> Even though they are unable to fall, I really wish they would come back -- they have so much invested and I would like to see them at least get chodan. What I would really like is for them to just continue on and work around not being able to fall. Sad to see them drop out like that


 
ALL teachers should have your compassion zDom..Give these students a call and TELL THEM what you told us..Sometime hearing it from a teacher makes a world of difference..


----------



## matt.m (Oct 25, 2006)

I retired from judo 1st and hapkido 2nd and most recently due to the inability to do the cirriculum.  I do not think it fair or expect others to make exception for me in that regard.  Sorry, just my personal opinion.

I think that if I cannot pass the test like everyone else then why should I expect to test?


----------



## Paul B (Oct 25, 2006)

Good thread guys!

For myself I would say that the Art serves the individual,not the other way around.

If someone cannot take the falls..well they can't. I don't think that is any reason to hold them back..nor is it a reason for them to feel bad if they physically cannot perform Nauk Bup. 

Like Matt and Zdom touched on..let the people go to town at throwing others around. 

We're all supposed to be helping each other grow and learn to our full potential in the Dojang anyway. How can we help people achieve that goal by saying.."Hawp..well..you physically can't do that so you can't study Hapkido?" Do the best ya can with what ya got,no?

Bah. 

For all those that are unwilling,but not unable to learn Nauk Bup..I say more Nauk Bup.


----------



## zDom (Oct 25, 2006)

Drac said:


> ALL teachers should have your compassion zDom..Give these students a call and TELL THEM what you told us..Sometime hearing it from a teacher makes a world of difference..



Well, I'm not their instructor. But I HAVE encouraged them to come back when they come hang out with us in social situations, which they still do.

The brown belt actually did come back for a upper belt workout, resolved to do what he can. But then work got busy...or at least that's what he reportedly said. I hope that really is it and he does come back.


----------

